# Bilstein vs Koni rear shocks



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello, I searched and can not find a comparison between the stiffness of Bilstein Sport and Koni Yellow.

My MKV is currently running Airlift rear shocks and it feels too soft, wheels rub frequently if I drive it low.

If you guys have experience with them please chime in.

Thanks


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I've had both and love my Koni's! and they are adjustable too!!


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

fasttt600 said:


> I've had both and love my Koni's! and they are adjustable too!!


I run koni adjustables also.. Couldn't be be happier!


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

my koni's ride great also :thumbup:


----------



## clean'nblackmk4 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm figuring: konis for performance. Bilstein for comfort?


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

I also run konis in the rear with no complaints.

...except one, the circlip that seats the upper mount. I've seen these fail a few times... Most every other shock has a machined seat for the mount.. I'm not to worried about it, but i check it often.


----------



## Rob2.5 (Sep 16, 2009)

bumping an older thread here.

Any other input on this?

It seems like the go to shock is the bilstein for many mk6s if you don't go with the airlift performance shock.

I'm planning on buying the airlift double bellow bags but can't decided on which shocks yet.


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

Rob2.5 said:


> bumping an older thread here.
> 
> Any other input on this?
> 
> ...


I run koni's with double bellow in the rears and have no complaints.


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm switching to Konis from airlift performances in the next week or two.


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

I have Konis with double bellow bags - the ride is great. Having the adjustability is also a nice option :thumbup:


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

I have the Bilsteins and double bellows and they ride great.


----------



## Yuripolak (May 30, 2008)

everybody says that bilstein rides great and the best adjustment you could do to the Koni is a setup that will look like bilsteins...

so i got Koni... can reach the same result, but if I want, can adjust it to my preference... :beer:


----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

sorry for bumping an old thread but I didn't want to create a new one. 

For those running Konis, how soft/stiff did you set them with the double bellow bags? Also, how easy are they to adjust while installed on the car in case I don't like how I set them. :beer:


----------



## VR64ANT (Jan 24, 2000)

sammii said:


> sorry for bumping an old thread but I didn't want to create a new one.
> 
> For those running Konis, how soft/stiff did you set them with the double bellow bags? Also, how easy are they to adjust while installed on the car in case I don't like how I set them. :beer:


The shock needs to be removed from the car to adjust them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## car54on (Aug 27, 2012)

VR64ANT said:


> The shock needs to be removed from the car to adjust them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


yup, this is true , 

i sugest adjusting them prior lol


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

sammii said:


> sorry for bumping an old thread but I didn't want to create a new one.
> 
> For those running Konis, how soft/stiff did you set them with the double bellow bags? Also, how easy are they to adjust while installed on the car in case I don't like how I set them. :beer:


I believe I have mine adjusted to full soft/comfort. Rides just fine. I had originally installed them as they came from the box. It was fine for me but the other half started complaining and so I adjusted them to full soft. I guess it's better but I don't really see a drastic difference. Haven't had many complaints but when they're used to a stock '14 Passat I guess it's noticeable. Maybe if I adjust the performance fronts to full soft I'll really notice it? 

btw- I have 20x9 with 235/30 tires. Haven't run the stock setup after adjusting them yet. 
front psi 45
rear psi 37



VR64ANT said:


> The shock needs to be removed from the car to adjust them.


Yup. It's not hard to remove them either. 3 bolts (after you remove the wheel).


----------

